# Calling out to kolkata peeps for PS3 buying advice.



## abirthedevil (May 9, 2014)

So my bunch of crazies are COD multiplayer addicts and our beloved ps3 decided to pass away. WE need a new one.

Where in kolkata can I get a PS3 at the lowest price? If its modded out of the box it works, no warranty no issue. Main consideration is the lowest possible price. If anyone can guide me in this matter I would be really grateful. 

Abir


----------



## Gollum (May 9, 2014)

Contact anirbandd


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2014)

heh.. speak of the devil and he appears 
 [MENTION=102839]abirthedevil[/MENTION]: its pretty tough getting a modded PS3 in Kolkata. and i mean Very tough. but you can search on OLX, Quickr etc for 2nd hand ones, and mod them according to your need..


----------



## abirthedevil (May 11, 2014)

Been trying to find on such sites but no luck so far, either prices are too high or they sell out before I contact. Any suggests for buying a new one? What about fancy market, khidderpore?


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2014)

why? you want to get without bill??

get online or from legit shops..


----------



## flyingcow (May 12, 2014)

you want to play cod multiplayer right? you will need a legit ps3 for that


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2014)

Well I have one 320GB lying around. But it's not modded. It's running on latest stock firmware. Let me know if you are interested, I'll create a FS Thread then and do the deal locally.


----------



## anirbandd (May 12, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well I have one 320GB lying around. But it's not modded. It's running on latest stock firmware. Let me know if you are interested, I'll create a FS Thread then and do the deal locally.



  this is good..


----------



## abirthedevil (May 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> why? you want to get without bill??
> 
> get online or from legit shops..



Yea, without bill, from grey market works for me if the price is right.

- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> you want to play cod multiplayer right? you will need a legit ps3 for that



Dont intend to play MP online, just need some split screen mayhem.


----------



## anirbandd (May 12, 2014)

abirthedevil said:


> Yea, without bill, from grey market works for me if the price is right..




then you could check out Fancy.. 





abirthedevil said:


> Dont intend to play MP online, just need some split screen mayhem.



okay, i dont know if split screen is available in COD on PS3. which part are you talking about??


----------



## abirthedevil (May 12, 2014)

Modern warfare, got contact of any store that sells PS3 at fancy or any idea of what prices might be? Online, the best price available is 16k.


----------



## anirbandd (May 12, 2014)

nope... 

yeah the 16k is the 12GB model. 12GB inbuilt NAND memory. you can add the HDD from a previous PS3 if you have any lying around. i did that.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> nope...
> 
> yeah the 16k is the 12GB model. 12GB inbuilt NAND memory. you can add the HDD from a previous PS3 if you have any lying around. i did that.



Yeah. But AFAIK to add a hdd he needs to buy brackets and all(other parts) as they are not there in 12GB model.


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah. But AFAIK to add a hdd he needs to buy brackets and all(other parts) as they are not there in 12GB model.





i did not buy the bracket. only used some cardboard to jam it in.


----------

